# Any Expats in Alicante Province?



## sara7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Are there any Expats in the Alicante province (e.g. Quesada, Torrevieja, Guardamar, Alicante, or other areas etc) even Murcia?

If so please contact me.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sara7 said:


> Are there any Expats in the Alicante province (e.g. Quesada, Torrevieja, Guardamar, Alicante, or other areas etc) even Murcia?
> 
> If so please contact me.


Post this on the Spanish Section for a better response,

Hepa


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I am in El Campello, on the coast between Alicante and Benidorm.

We are retired and have lived here for 6 years. What information are you looking for?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I am in El Campello, on the coast between Alicante and Benidorm.
> 
> We are retired and have lived here for 6 years. What information are you looking for?


Maybe to Squat in your place ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/70097-any-squats-east-spain.html


----------



## ricardo84alc (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah me  , what you want to ask?


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

sara7 said:


> Are there any Expats in the Alicante province (e.g. Quesada, Torrevieja, Guardamar, Alicante, or other areas etc) even Murcia?


Thousands of the ******s!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

This thread is 6 months old and the OP never came back after his/her initial post.


----------

